

Rape victim "destined to be killed for bringing shame on her family" in Pakistan - brandonhsiao
http://www.news.com.au/world-news/teenage-rape-victim-destined-to-be-killed/story-fndir2ev-1226653694764

======
mrng
Relevant:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kainat_Soomro>

